# Huge Natura Recall



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Natura Pet Expands Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Foods Due to Possible Health Risk

Holy cow...HUGE recall of all Natura dry kibble products (Evo, Innova, California Natural, Healthwise, Karma). ALL bags that expire before March 24, 2014 have been recalled.

That's one hell of a recall... hwell:


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have some treats that are part of the recall.  

Evo Herring for dogs and one for cats. Package is almost empty for the dogs, cat still has 1/2 a pack. Dogs/cat seem no worse for the wear so I don't think I'm going to worry about it much. I got the dog ones in a bark box.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I have an affected bag of California Natural Salmon and Peas Grain Free right now - no problems, and the bag is 1/2 empty. I read more about it in the link, and none of the dog food has actually tested positive - just the cat and ferret food. I hope I can find another bag of CN Salmon and Peas somewhere! It's the only kibble that Maddie can eat without driving her allergies insane! It has no grain, no egg, no potato, no rosemary, only fish protein (no chicken fat even), and no alfalfa. Sigh...


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

This is hitting HARD. The store I work at part time had to pull literally every Natura product we had, except cans. Including the 2 pallets of food we got shipped today. So we have 6 pallets of recalled food in the warehouse and loads of skeletal shelves in the store. Not fun explaining to people why they can't buy their food.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

That really sucks... mine is a recalled bag. I'm switching when this one is finished, in the mean time doing my regular hand washing regime.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm so over this Natura recall. We had to pull all of our product today as well.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm gonna have to pull everything this morning...and need to figure out what customers can feed their dogs instead.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

meggels said:


> I'm gonna have to pull everything this morning...and need to figure out what customers can feed their dogs instead.


You got that right! Maddie's allergic to nearly everything - that's why we are feeding CN Salmon and Peas - no grain, potato, alfalfa, rosemary; it's basically salmon and peas. Help! I only have about 1/3 of a bag left - yes, it's on the recall list, but I've had no problems with it, so I'm going to finish it. Why do most fish formulas have alfalfa in them? Arrrggghhhh!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Georgiapeach said:


> You got that right! Maddie's allergic to nearly everything - that's why we are feeding CN Salmon and Peas - no grain, potato, alfalfa, rosemary; it's basically salmon and peas. Help! I only have about 1/3 of a bag left - yes, it's on the recall list, but I've had no problems with it, so I'm going to finish it. Why do most fish formulas have alfalfa in them? Arrrggghhhh!


Darn, Annamaet Aqualuk would fit the criteria minus the potato.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Georgiapeach said:


> You got that right! Maddie's allergic to nearly everything - that's why we are feeding CN Salmon and Peas - no grain, potato, alfalfa, rosemary; it's basically salmon and peas. Help! I only have about 1/3 of a bag left - yes, it's on the recall list, but I've had no problems with it, so I'm going to finish it. Why do most fish formulas have alfalfa in them? Arrrggghhhh!


What about Horizon Pulsar- the fish formula? http://www.horizonpetfood.com/pulsar


----------



## jerrypardue (Jan 4, 2013)

I have seen numerous recalls reported over the past few weeks by Truth About Pet Foods and almost all named salmonella as the culprit. There is a hydrolyzed yeast product that is actually a mannan oligosacharride(MOS) that provides a level of protection against salmonella. This yeast extract prevents salmonella and other pathogens from attaching and colonizing in the digestive tract. Everything has a degree of salmonella in it, the consideration is how much and are they allowed to grow while in the gut. This is not a cure-all but does provide a much better degree of safety in dog foods of all types.


----------



## SmoothWire (Apr 18, 2013)

The FDA now has the authority to order recalls if companies do not do voluntary recall products upon request. Combined with zero tolerance for Salmonella, means that for any company using fresh protein it is a matter of when, not if, they get recalled. With more antibiotic resistant strains popping up, expect a very active FDA.

Stay-tuned, I predict more to come, especially those that use fresh meat.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

feed real meat if the dog food comes back positive that's all i can think of :/


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I had a bag of the Innova Grain Free Biscuits. I am sending in the information to get a refund. I poured out what I had left of them.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

brindle said:


> What about Horizon Pulsar- the fish formula? Pulsar | Horizon


This might be the closest thing I can find! It's similar to Evo Herring and Salmon. It has egg in it, which made her a little itchy (hence why I changed to CN Salmon and Peas - no egg...). I might give it a try to see if she can tolerate it - thanks!


----------



## SmoothWire (Apr 18, 2013)

Georgiapeach said:


> This might be the closest thing I can find! It's similar to Evo Herring and Salmon. It has egg in it, which made her a little itchy (hence why I changed to CN Salmon and Peas - no egg...). I might give it a try to see if she can tolerate it - thanks!


You mentioned you think your dog is allergic to potato??? That would be extremely odd. Perhaps it was a food where the potato was not processed correctly. Potato requires extremely thorough gelatinization. Improperly processed potato is less digestible than improperly processed corn.

Most foods are zipped through the machines and the end result is often a bad product, no matter how much the food costs or how good the label reads.

Annamaet's & Dr. Tim's GF with potato are cooked at a much slower rate, so you might have much better luck with those.

Potato is simply not known as an allergen but uncooked potato can cause issues that appear like allergies or insensitivities.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Georgiapeach said:


> This might be the closest thing I can find! It's similar to Evo Herring and Salmon. It has egg in it, which made her a little itchy (hence why I changed to CN Salmon and Peas - no egg...). I might give it a try to see if she can tolerate it - thanks!


I noticed that the egg in this formula is "liquid egg product" which, because it is in a liquid form, would then lower it on the ingredient list and may not be a significant enough amount to really bother your pup (experts, please correct me if I'm wrong). 
I hope you can find something that agrees with your girl!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Apr 23, 2013)

This recall has been a pain in my butt, lol. I was part of the way through a bag of the Evo Turkey and Chicken cat food when it was announced. I'm not sure if the bag was part of the recall or not because I had poured the food into another bag and threw the bag away, but all four of the cats and both of the ferrets that had been eating it were happy and healthy as ever so I didn't really worry about it. Since running out of that bag I've had to scramble to find another food that works for all of them, and that they'll all eat. Evo is almost impossible to find anywhere, so I tried Orijen Cat & Kitten first, then Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Boost Chicken. Neither went over as well as the Evo with all of the animals, especially the ferrets, though they all seemed to prefer the Orijen to the Nature's Variety, so for the time being it looks like we'll be sticking with Orijen. 

I hadn't really had to think about it for quite some time since they all did so well on Evo, but it really is a pain in the butt to find a cat food with high enough protein and fat to satisfy both a cat and a ferret's nutritional needs.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

None of the bags of Turkey/Chicken we had were in the lot numbers on the recall list, so we have not had any problems with returning product, etc. 

As soon as this last bag is gone we will be back at our favourite feed store to get more. We are not "turned off" by this recall when the product has such a good track record and our dogs do so well on it.

FWIW,


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

SubMariner said:


> None of the bags of Turkey/Chicken we had were in the lot numbers on the recall list, so we have not had any problems with returning product, etc.
> 
> As soon as this last bag is gone we will be back at our favourite feed store to get more. We are not "turned off" by this recall when the product has such a good track record and our dogs do so well on it.
> 
> FWIW,


I agree with you completely. I may go back to Healthwise but I have not seen any in the local pet stores so I was forced to switch..


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Apr 23, 2013)

I'll be going back to Evo for the cats and ferrets just as soon as I can get it again. I wouldn't have switched at all except that there has been none available both locally and everywhere I've looked online. They all do great on it and all seem to prefer it to both Orijen and Nature's Variety. The only thing that would makes switch for good would be if the ingredients changed drastically for the worse and/or if there was a noticeable change in quality and consistency ... Both of which many expected when Natura was bought out by P&G, but this far, as far as I have seen, neither have actually come to pass.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> None of the bags of Turkey/Chicken we had were in the lot numbers on the recall list, so we have not had any problems with returning product, etc.
> 
> As soon as this last bag is gone we will be back at our favourite feed store to get more. We are not "turned off" by this recall when the product has such a good track record and our dogs do so well on it.
> 
> FWIW,



I might be missing something, but how are you going to get it if stores had to get rid of all products that expire on or before 3/24/14? That was pretty much everything that most stores have?


----------



## SmoothWire (Apr 18, 2013)

meggels said:


> I might be missing something, but how are you going to get it if stores had to get rid of all products that expire on or before 3/24/14? That was pretty much everything that most stores have?


Is it possible this person missed the expanded recall??


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

My CN provider called me a couple of days ago and told me they weren't going to carry Natura products anymore. They said their distributor told them that it'd be at least 6 weeks until they could get more, so they're going to switch to another brand (small mom/pop store attached to their doggie day care/boarding/grooming facility). Considering that this is the only provider within reasonable driving distance, this isn't good. I'll have to order online when it returns - ugh! 

Funny - they're asking me what I'd suggest b/c they know I've been scouring the internet for alternatives for Maddie and I've been studying the various kibbles. I'm thinking of suggesting Fromm Four Star and Grain Free, and also Nutrisca (for sensitive dogs - grain and potato free) to them. What do you think?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Georgiapeach said:


> My CN provider called me a couple of days ago and told me they weren't going to carry Natura products anymore. They said their distributor told them that it'd be at least 6 weeks until they could get more, so they're going to switch to another brand (small mom/pop store attached to their doggie day care/boarding/grooming facility). Considering that this is the only provider within reasonable driving distance, this isn't good. I'll have to order online when it returns - ugh!
> 
> Funny - they're asking me what I'd suggest b/c they know I've been scouring the internet for alternatives for Maddie and I've been studying the various kibbles. I'm thinking of suggesting Fromm Four Star and Grain Free, and also Nutrisca (for sensitive dogs - grain and potato free) to them. What do you think?



We have several customers that speak highly of Nutrisca, they've gotten good results.

I ordered Annamaet's full grain free line for our store to replace Evo since they have a poultry, red meat, fish, and lean formula. Should be arriving tomorrow


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Good news from my kibble provider! Their distributor has 3 large bags of CN Salmon and Peas that are not within the recall dates, so I ordered one of them. It's a large bag, which I don't need (Maddie's only 13 pounds), so I'll feed it to both yapper dogs so it hopefully won't go stale before using it all. My provider said she'd also be happy to special order the kibble for me, once it's back on the market. There is hope after all!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Georgiapeach said:


> Good news from my kibble provider! Their distributor has 3 large bags of CN Salmon and Peas that are not within the recall dates, so I ordered one of them. It's a large bag, which I don't need (Maddie's only 13 pounds), so I'll feed it to both yapper dogs so it hopefully won't go stale before using it all. My provider said she'd also be happy to special order the kibble for me, once it's back on the market. There is hope after all!


Doesn't the recall encompass all of Naturas olds til March of 2013? Are the bags old?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

meggels said:


> I might be missing something, but how are you going to get it if stores had to get rid of all products that expire on or before 3/24/14? That was pretty much everything that most stores have?


I spoke with the local feed store where we get our EVO and they indicated that they expect a new shipment in a couple of weeks. Hopefully we have enough to last till then.... ray:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

ALL dry Natura is being recalled with exp. dates from March 2013 to March 2014. The details are here. Natura Pet Expands Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Foods Due to Possible Health Risk.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks for the info. i'm always switching brands of food so i'm sure
i would have used one of those brands. 

if i had a bag of food or treats that was partially used and it was on the recall i would
throw away the remainder.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I just want to stress that the recall refers to a possible pathogen that does not affect dogs, but MAY affect people if proper sanitation procedures are not followed after handling the food. 

FWIW,


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I got a 28 lb. bag of California Natural Salmon and Peas today - woo hoo! It's not old, and it's not on the recall list. The company is just starting production again, and my supplier managed to get a hold of 3 large bags from her distributor yesterday. I didn't need a large bag, but I bought it, since it was that or nothing. Small and medium bags will be resuming later. I divided the kibble up into five, one gallon freezer bags and froze them, keeping the rest out for Maddie to eat. Maddie will be the only one of my three eating it because it's too expensive to feed all three, and I don't want it to go bad.

Only people who have a dog with SEVERE food allergies can possible understand how excited I am to be able to get this kibble! It's the only fish based kibble on the market with no grain, no potato, no chicken (or any other grain/grass eating protein source), no alfalfa, no egg, and no rosemary. Happy sigh...


----------

